# autosleeper duetto battery HELP...



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

My neighbour has just purchased a 2001 A.S.Duetto and is having a problem with the way the batterys are connected.
the previous owner who has now passed away added two additional leasure batterys, but they have been connected in parallel with the engine battery and not the main leasure battery. The main leasure battery has a solar pannel connected and seems OK, but we can not understand why the second aux batterys would have been connected to the main engine battery. The origenal owner was a menber of the carravan club and seemed to have known what he was doing, but I can only think it is a mistake. Any ideas??


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

No-one got any ideas???


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure how being a member of the Caravan Club equates with the previous owner knowing what he was doing? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Presumably the previous owner used some high consumption 12v accessory from the starter battery, possibly from the cigar lighter socket? Maybe he ran an inverter from the starter battery? Maybe he charged a mobility scooter from the cigar socket? Maybe he towed a caravan and used the starter battery to power the caravan from the trailer socket?

Lots of possible answers but why worry? Just disconnect the additional batteries if you don't need them.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Could well be that he used the alternator whilst driving to charge them up and thus having double bubble so to speak.

The solar may not have had enough 'guts' to keep three fully charged up.

If it works, leave it alone!

Peter


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi jbs61, Be careful here, is the vehicle automatic? If so then it has 2 engine batteries as standard & normally one leisure battery, Steve


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

hi steve, the duetto is,nt auto
hi peter,sureley the alternator would have charged both the vehicle+ leisure battery when it was running?I presume that this vehicle is fitted with some kind of split charger?
Hi gaspode,may have to try your solution and see what works and what dosn't
Thanks all
Barry...
t


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

sergeant said:


> Hi jbs61, Be careful here, is the vehicle automatic? If so then it has 2 engine batteries as standard & normally one leisure battery, Steve


This is not true. The Duetto auto has one vehicle battery and one leisure battery (an 85 amp Varta fitted as standard) both fitted under the driver's seat.

In my vehicle the two batteries were interconnected by Van Bitz with a battery master.


----------

